# WIP, CCS



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here is my latest on the counted cross stitch front. It is a bit smaller then the last one (three piece) I stitched!

It is called _Eagle River #9735_. There are a total of 35 colors and it is 196w x 259 tall. I am using 14 count aida which makes it 14 inches wide x 18 1/2 inches tall.

I started it 01 Jan 2016. With the knitting projects currently going, I don't know how long this will take me. I would like to have it finished in time for hubby's birthday, 17 March, but I doubt it! He picked it out.

Thank you for looking and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee

ps: There are more than three pictures, I will let all know when it is the last one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

next group


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

last one


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh my. What an incredible undertaking!!! I am in awe :thumbup:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

One of the things I love about CCS is seeing the picture evolve - this will be very cool.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! I have received many requests to show the "in process" pictures. Since I take a picture after each color, as long as there are not a lot of colors, posting them in groups is not so bad.

I also like seeing the pictures from beginning to end. Like someone mentioned, it is like seeing a picture that is being developed.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

JanetLee. Thank you for showing us your progress. Looks awesome so far.... you do beautiful work... .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> JanetLee. Thank you for showing us your progress. Looks awesome so far.... you do beautiful work... .


Thank you! It is nice when folks like to see what I like to do!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

I compliment you - you have patience to do such fine work. It is awesome - I no longer have such patience.... Blessings and do keep on posting the pictures - it is wonderful to see it evolving.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is just awesome!!!
Is it a kit?
Where did you buy it from?
Just love Eagles!!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is going to be stunning , lucky hubby. &#128077;&#128512;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's looking great so far JanetLee and I just know it's going to be beautiful


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Love it and look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How nice. Can't wait to see it finished. The colors I have sen are really pretty already.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

lovely!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Becoming wonderful! I was wondering some time ago why the grid and now I see you do all one color at once all over the canvas so no nightmare with counting! I do blocks of the picture unless huge amounts of color in one area. I like the change of scenery , so to speak!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

That is going to be a gorgeous piece! Be sure to post the finished project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> That is just awesome!!!
> Is it a kit?
> Where did you buy it from?
> Just love Eagles!!


Thank you! It is a pattern I bought on-line. Would need to find the original with receipt if you want to know which company. Duh, just reread your comment! I will look it up and let you know!

Eagles are hubby's favorite bird. Even with only 35 colors, most of them are shades of blue! Some browns in the tree branch, for a change of pace, and of course the feet and that hooked beak!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Becoming wonderful! I was wondering some time ago why the grid and now I see you do all one color at once all over the canvas so no nightmare with counting! I do blocks of the picture unless huge amounts of color in one area. I like the change of scenery , so to speak!


Yes, the grid is my cross stitch life line! That is my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> That is going to be a gorgeous piece! Be sure to post the finished project.


Thank you! And I will most like post some in progress along the way!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

"Only" 35 colours? That is an amazing piece of art. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, the grid is my cross stitch life line! That is my story and I am sticking to it!


And just who is going to know when a stitch is misplaced, lol!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! It is a pattern I bought on-line. Would need to find the original with receipt if you want to know which company. Duh, just reread your comment! I will look it up and let you know!
> 
> Eagles are hubby's favorite bird. Even with only 35 colors, most of them are shades of blue! Some browns in the tree branch, for a change of pace, and of course the feet and that hooked beak!


Thanks for replying Janet!
No, I don't need to know which company, just wanted to know if it was a kit or just the pattern
You do lovely work!
I have been working on elephants for my son but have put it away for a while to catch up with my knitting and crochet!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> "Only" 35 colours? That is an amazing piece of art. Look forward to seeing more.


Thank you!

Yes, "only"! The last one had 132 colors! So this is a walk in the park compared!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> And just who is going to know when a stitch is misplaced, lol!


On something like this, not so much except for the face, the feet, that sort of thing. But I still want it to be correct! There will always be a few that are misplaced though! I am so far from perfect that it isn't funny.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the way you took your photos with each stage. It is beautiful already and it will be awesome when it is finished. You do beautiful work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I love the way you took your photos with each stage. It is beautiful already and it will be awesome when it is finished. You do beautiful work!


Thank you. I am still learning how to take a good photo. I am sure you noticed the color seems to change from one to the next. The last one is the closest to the real colors.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! I can't wait to see it finished. Awesome.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job so far. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I love the way you made the grid lines! I'll try that next time I do a large project.


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

I love to see what you are working on with this CCS. I also have done a lot of it through out the years. I am wondering what kind of fabric you are doing it on. It looks like you have threads going through it setting it up like the graphic chart. Did you do that or did it come that way?
Here is one of the pic that I did some time back which is a picture of my brothers dog. I did this from taking a photo of the dog and having it made into a chart.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

I am envious.. my severe eyesight problem does NOT allow me to do CCS any longer. I used to enjoy it as much as knitting. wsxo


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Very, very nice. A lot of time involved, sure hubby will love.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

motormom said:


> I love the way you made the grid lines! I'll try that next time I do a large project.


It works like a charm! I started doing the grid thing over 10 years ago. Why didn't I think of it sooner?!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jbyers said:


> I love to see what you are working on with this CCS. I also have done a lot of it through out the years. I am wondering what kind of fabric you are doing it on. It looks like you have threads going through it setting it up like the graphic chart. Did you do that or did it come that way?
> Here is one of the pic that I did some time back which is a picture of my brothers dog. I did this from taking a photo of the dog and having it made into a chart.


Lovely dog!

It is normal aida clothe that I stitch the grid on. I use "normal" polyester sewing thread that comes on cones. Lest apt to break while pulling it through, especially on the larger projects.

If you would like to see how I do it, just pm me with your e-mail and I will send you the document where I have described with photos and words how I do this.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

You are amazing.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It looks really great and like a big job!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Always fascinated by the way you work.I'm a "centre out" girl,unless there is a face involved.Then I start in the centre and follow a line up to the face.....HAVE to get the eyes done or it spooks me out!!!Headless figures and eyeless faces,eeewwww :-o Lindseymary


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lindseymary said:
 

> Always fascinated by the way you work.I'm a "centre out" girl,unless there is a face involved.Then I start in the centre and follow a line up to the face.....HAVE to get the eyes done or it spooks me out!!!Headless figures and eyeless faces,eeewwww :-o Lindseymary


This gave me a good laugh! I like to do the eyes before I do the rest of the face! I did one with eyes in the clouds. Now that was interesting! Hubby liked it so much we kept it.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

You've made a great start. Hope I catch your post when it is finished. Your husband will love it.&#127775;&#127769;&#127972;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128017;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#127969;&#128016;&#128519;&#127776;


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ann745 said:


> You've made a great start. Hope I catch your post when it is finished. Your husband will love it.🌟🌙🏤🐏🐏🐏🐏🐏🐏🐏🐏🐑🐏🐏🐏🐏🐏🐏🏡🐐😇🌠


Thanks! He picked out the pattern so he had better like it!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

That's amazing, well done!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Love your pictures will be great to see it when its fini


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I notice that on the right wing (As looking at it) you have three grid lines close together with blue in the middle.
What does this represent?
Thanks! You do GREAT work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I notice that on the right wing (As looking at it) you have three grid lines close together with blue in the middle.
> What does this represent?
> Thanks! You do GREAT work!


The red lines are the grid on the paper. The green (blue to you) is the edge of the page. I mark off the actual 10 x 10 grid, and then use another color to mark the edges of the pages. Just one of the things that seemed to make sense to me. Also helps to keep track on larger projects where there are several pages across and up and down.

Also, some patterns will have the edges of a pattern past the 10 x 10 grid. I will put an extra line to show where the edge of the pattern actually is.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

How is it going?


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Would love to see the finished project too!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hum, I know I posted it, but will look for it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-403676-1.html

Here is the latest I could find on this. Will have to post a finished picture! And yes, it is finished and framed and in DHs office.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

It is just magnificent!!
Truly majestic!
Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> It is just magnificent!!
> Truly majestic!
> Thank you!


You are most welcome! Glad you like it.

I am currently working on an owl cross stitch. Have not posted anything yet. In fact, have not worked on it for at least two weeks. Getting the house and yard ready for winter is taking all my day time hours when the lighting is best for working on cross stitch. Should be back to it soon though.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Would love to see your Owl Project
I love Owls!!
Have not done much Cross Stitch lately myself
Been knitting and crocheting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> Would love to see your Owl Project
> I love Owls!!
> Have not done much Cross Stitch lately myself
> Been knitting and crocheting!


I need to take a few pictures I think. I have some in-progress photos. Somewhere. I have been so distracted with all the house/yard cleaning I haven't worked on it for a couple of weeks.

But I am also working on a top down sweater that is being created as I go along! The best kind, no pattern to carry around.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That sounds like a fun pattern!!
Sometimes I wish I didn't have to spend so much time doing chores around the house!!!
Have so many projects I want to do and not enough time!
Would love to see your Owl when you have time to take pictures


----------

